# Zilla HAL effect pedal



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

I just noticed that my Zilla Z2K came with the HAL effect sensor input option. I have ordered the standard option. 

I have a very important race this weekend to which I must go. My controller won't work without the HAL pedal. Does anyone have a spare HAL pedal? Or can I buy something off the shelf?


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

Can you use the Hairball from your other controller and its potbox?

Mike


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Otmar told me that a Z1K hairball can't drive a Z2K controller.


----------

